# Paludis/Portage pakete (geloest)

## Gentoopfuscher

Hallo, ich nutze  cave als Paketmanager (auf funtoo, nach anpassen einiger konfigurationsdateien). 

emerge paludis habe ich als erstes auf ein neues stage-3 System installiert.

Was mir auffaellt ist, das cave mehr pakete installieren will, als portage, wenn ich anfangen moechte, mein System neu aufzubauen.

Die use/flags habe ich beidesmal gleich gesetzt.

```

localhost / # emerge -pv xfe

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: >=/dev-lang/fpc-2.4.0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/fox-wrapper-3  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/reswrap-4.0.0  USE="-debug -doc -profile" 4,252 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.12  USE="-static-libs" 291 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.0_beta7  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -static-libs" 1,958 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/fox-1.6.43  USE="bzip2 jpeg png tiff truetype zlib -debug -doc -opengl -profile" 4,267 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xfe-1.32.3  USE="nls -debug -startup-notification" 2,234 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 new), Size of downloads: 13,000 kB
```

cave resolve xfe liefert  12 pakete:

```
.....

    Reasons: x11-libs/fox

    290.36 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/fox:1.6::gentoo 1.6.40 to ::installed

    "C++ based Toolkit for developing Graphical User Interfaces easily and effectively"

    bzip2 -debug -doc jpeg opengl png -profile tiff truetype zlib build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-misc/xfe

    4.15 MBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xcb-util:0::gentoo 0.3.8 to ::installed

    "X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

    -doc -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/startup-notification, x11-libs/xcb-util-image, x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms, 2 more

    260.10 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/startup-notification:0::gentoo 0.12 to ::installed

    "Application startup notification and feedback library"

    -static-libs build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-misc/xfe

    346.96 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xcb-util-image:0::gentoo 0.3.8 to ::installed

    "X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

    -doc -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/xcb-util

    282.23 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms:0::gentoo 0.3.8 to ::installed

    "X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

    -doc -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/xcb-util

    246.80 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil:0::gentoo 0.3.8 to ::installed

    "X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

    -doc -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/xcb-util

    251.46 kBytes to download

n   x11-libs/xcb-util-wm:0::gentoo 0.3.8 to ::installed

    "X C-language Bindings sample implementations"

    -doc -static-libs (-test) build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: x11-libs/xcb-util

    298.13 kBytes to download

n   x11-misc/xfe:0::gentoo 1.32.1 to ::installed

    "MS-Explorer-like minimalist file manager for X"

    -debug nls startup-notification build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work

    Reasons: target

    2.02 MBytes to download

Total: 12 new installs, 13.21 MBytes to download

```

Woran liegt das und wie kann ich das besser kontrollieren, bzw aendern_

Ich moechte natuerlich erstmal moeglichst wenig pakete installieren.

Danke schonmal.Last edited by Gentoopfuscher on Fri Sep 09, 2011 2:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was sind die parameter von cave?

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

was fuer parameter?

zb cave resolve vlc bring mir als Ausgabe  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/472504/

----------

## franzf

Entweder, du hängst ein "-x" an den kompletten cave-Aufruf an, oder du verwendest bereits beim resolve den Parameter "--resume-file <file>" und arbeitest dann nach dem resolve mit cave resume (und passendem resume-file).

Es ist halt anders rum, wie bei portage: portage muss man zum nur-Anzeigen das "-p" mitgeben, von Haus aus wird gleich emerged.

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

-x heisst doch nur, dass ich das, was ich ohne -x bekomme, auch ausfuehre.

die Pakete aendern sich dabei doch nicht.

was genau macht die --resume-file option?

und wie gebe ich sie genau ein?

Ich will ja eigendlich mit cave nur das installieren, was mir ein emerge bringen wuerde.

Und auch wissen, warum mir emerge und cave-resolve unterschiedliche pakete installieren wollen.

----------

## firefly

schau dir mal die gesetzten use-flags an. Du hast da unterschiedliche use-flags aktiv bei portage und bei paludis

 *per emerge wrote:*   

> [ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xfe-1.32.3  USE="nls -debug -startup-notification" 2,234 kB 

 

 *per cave wrote:*   

> n   x11-misc/xfe:0::gentoo 1.32.1 to ::installed
> 
>     "MS-Explorer-like minimalist file manager for X"
> 
>     -debug nls startup-notification build_options: -optional_tests symbols=split -trace -preserve_work
> ...

 

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

woher kommen die unterschiedlichen use-flags_

habe das portage2paludis skript verwendet und die use.conf und die package.use sind identisch.

In keinem von beidem ist der xfe eingetragen, sollte also die useflags beidesmal gleich haben.

Oder woher nehmen cave und portage ihre use-flags, wenn nich aus den beiden dateien?

----------

## firefly

es werden auch use-flag einstellungen vom verwendeten profil genommen.

Auf was zeigt bei dir der symlink /etc/make.profile?

und wie lautet die profile= zeile in /etc/paludis/repositories/gentoo.conf?

----------

## franzf

Mir fällt noch ein Version-mismatch auf:

portage: x11-misc/xfe-1.32.3

paludis: x11-misc/xfe-1.32.1

Sieht mir fast so aus, als wäre portage2paludis nicht fehlerfrei durchgelaufen!

(Oder du hast seit dem Aufruf deine /etc/portage/package.* bearbeitet).

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

JA, ich habe das mittlerweile entdeckt, es sind unterschiedliche Profile aktiv, einmal 2008 Desktop, einmal nur 2008.

DAs erklaehrt natuerlich einiges.

Trotzdem noch eine Frage: 

Wo kann ich globale useflags setzen?

wie unter use in der make.conf?

----------

## franzf

Das machst du auch in der /etc/paludis/use.conf (geht auch in der use.conf.d/)

Einfach statt dem "category/package" ein "*/*", also:

```
*/* kde alsa sse3 python threads
```

----------

## Gentoopfuscher

Ok, habe da mal ein bisschen was reingeschrieben und das klappt.

Danke an alle!

----------

